# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  "Street" language

## Serge_spb

There is no secret that russian is one of the most difficult languages to study. 
One of the tricky points is (apart from the most obvious - grammar and pronounciation) that people here get used to "inventing" lots of everyday slang which foreigners (and even those who are of Soviet Union descent) don`t follow.
I may be wrong, but after watching lots of videos from the USA \ England - it appers that in 99 % cases those locals only use words which can be easily found in vocabulary or collected from average hollywood movie. (For me... sometimes even some serious chaps from the ghetto speak like Yale graduates; on the other hand, I can`t understand many of 50 Cent lyrycs without peeking at urbandictionary). 
While russian is more fluid and "dirty". It`s full of expressions which came viral during the last 5 years.
(Make sure you`ve checked the "Derived languages" section on the link Russian language - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, especially "Padonkaffsky jargon" and "Fenya"). 
Since it is interesting to know how your real listening skills are (without artificial textbook tasks) I`ll post some videos from the common everyday life, so you can see how proficient you are. Don`t get frustrated if you don`t follow more than 50 % of that. 
And everyone can post here any interesting stuff (like interviews) as well.

----------


## Serge_spb

*Лёха Кайфовщик (Good-Time Lyokha)* 
Lyokha Kayfovshik (a.k.a. Mikhail) interviews women (mostly young girls) on the streets, trying to deal with their mind.
Backgrounds of St Petersburg are great. 
No subtitles.

----------


## Serge_spb



----------


## Serge_spb



----------


## Serge_spb



----------


## Serge_spb



----------


## Serge_spb

Well-known "what song you are listening to?" in St Petersburg. With subtitles.

----------

